# Mig's forgotten fighter: the 1.44



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

We’re all familiar with the F-35 and all the problems it’s been having. However, at least it is having those troubles in an economy that has some money to throw at it! That’s a lot more than the guys at Mig had to work with when they build their 1.44 fighter demonstrator! 

I’ve always loved the 1.44, and thought it looked like a great cross between the Lavi, J-10 and Eurofighter Typhoon. Unfortunatley, it’s such a big plane that I don’t really have room for a 1/72 of it. That’s why I was happy to find the old 1/144 Revell Germany kit. It’s quite nice, and it doesn’t use much more shelf space than a 1/72 Spit! (This is scary in its own right, of course!)

This is likely one of those kits that people have forgotten about, so I thought I’d dig it out for an Out of Box review! I quite like it, and it’ll be getting built soon!

* http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/revell-germany-1144-mig-1-44-oob/*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Apparently Faust didn't forget!

Good looking aircraft that's for sure!!

Now, go build it so we can see it in 3D.

Carl-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What an unusual looking aircraft. It looks too large to be agile enough for dogfighting, even with the canards. They would have been able to hang a lot of missiles beneath those big wings though. And it should have had a decent range too with lots of internal fuel storage.

Built it please, I'd like to see it at other angles too.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It's coming, it's coming! 

It's a deceptive plane, that's for sure. It's very similar to the J-20; too big to be a pure fighter, but it would make a brutally effective interceptor (despite being single-seat) as well as a good tactical bomber, like the F-111. 

Building it, it's hard to remember it's 1/144, though. It's so bloody big! 

It also reminds me of what would happen if you scaled the XB-70 down to "escort fighter" size. It's a very "penetration fighter"-esque design.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The 1.44 isn't longer than Sukhoi's Flankers (or an F-15), and look how russian pilots handle them like WWI biplanes at air shows. The delta/canard layout and vector thrust were designed for extreme maneuverability at high speeds. I guess the limiting factor in this system would be the pilot...

I built this kit some years ago (loved the design and had the same considerations regarding display space) and highly recommend it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It looks like an updated Mig-25 interceptor. Or the book version of Firefox.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Actually, it is like what happens if a Mig-25 got modernized, and I think it's about as big!

I agree with Electric Indigo about how the Russians seem to toss their giant fighters all over the place. It's an amazing feat, that's for sure!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

actually it looks a lot like a Russian copy of the Eurofighter Typhoon just with twin tails. The Russians are big on copying Western designs (the Blackjack comes to mind)


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the original designs that lead to the Typhoon, the TKF-90 from MBB, had twin tails, and I can see the similarity.

The thing is, the Russians don't copy as much as you'd think. I mean, there's no equivalent to the MiG-23 or 27, and the MiG-25 and -31 are pretty unique. Nevermind things like Ekranoplans! Some things look eerily similar, others aren't. 

I think the Mig 1.44 is a good example of how the same requirements can often lead to a similar shape in aircraft designs!


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

It sure was a big fighter! I wonder how it's specs stacked up against the SU-37?


----------

